# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  آموزش برنامه نویسی اندروید در ویژوال استدیو

## Unknownlive

سلام دوستان می خواهم شما را با برنامه نویسی اندروید در ویژوال استدیو اشنا کنم.نمی دونم چقدر اشنایی با پروژه شرکت Novell با نام Mono دارید حالا Modo Droid یا همان Mono For Android امده است تا شما را پای ویژوال استدیو نگه دارد،سعی دارم در ادامه این تاپیک مطالب بیشتر از جمله مقایسه Mondo Droid با Eclips Android انجام بدم در ادامه هم اگر دوستان استقبال کردن شروع به آموزش بکنم البته دوستانی که اطلاعاتی دارن در اختیار بزارن من خودم تازه دارم شروع می کنم شاید فقط چند قدم جلوتر باشم اما برای دوستان می خوام هرچی بدست اوردم رو تشریح کنم  :تشویق:  امیدوارم دوست داشته باشین  :قهقهه:  راستی Mono Android به صورت Trial هست  :بامزه:  پوزتون کش  :قهقهه:  و خب کارمون برای اموزش راه میفته  :لبخند گشاده!:  اما من خودم می رم می خرم  :چشمک:  چون کار تجاری دارم یعنی در واقع شرکت می ره می خره من همچین پولای نمی دم  :گیج:  شما هم اگه کار تجاری دارین دیگه دیگه  :لبخند:  خب نسخه دانش اموزی 99 و حرفه ای 399 سازمانی 999 و سازمانی 5 لایسنس 3999 خب برین حال کنین اگه MonoTouch رو داشته باشین 50 درصد off می خوره یا برعکس این رو بخرین برای اون تخفیف می خورده 
در ادامه خواهیم خواند:
تفاوت برنامه نویسی
مزیت ها و تفاوت ها
و نصب آن 
......

----------


## Unknownlive

در خصوص تفاوت برنامه نویسی چیزی که جای خوشحالی داره اینه که تفاوتی نیست بله ! در واقع اینجا ما یک SDK واسط همچون Netbeans که برای نوشتن برنامه استفاده می کند نداریم در واقع پس شما بپرسید این وسط نقش Mono Android چیست ؟! مهمترین کاری که انجام می دهد اینه که اندروید رو تحت پشتیبانی پلت فرم های ویژوال استدیو می یاره تا شما بتونید در Debug ها ان را خطا یابی کنید در مرحله بعدی اجرای پروژه در شبیه سازی که توجه کنید خود Google SDK Manager در ان یک ADT تعریف می کنید اجرا کند و شما پروژه خود را در SDK های گوگل اجرا کرده و حتی دارید از همان SDK برای برنامه نویسی استفاده می کنید یعنی اگر روزی ورژن ICe Ceream اندروید عرضه شد و SDK ان به بازار امد نیازی به بروز رسانی Mono Android ندارید در واقع این شما هستید که باید وارد SDK Manager شوید و ان را به روز رسانی کنید می دونید که Eclips هم همین راه رو پیش می گیره خب برم جلو داشتم می گفتم ادامه کاری که انجام می ده اینه که یک Android Template با نوع های Mono for Android Application و Mono For Android Class Library و OpenGl Mono For Android Application رو اضافه می کنه که کار خاصی نیست دستی هم میشه باید Blank Solution این کار ها رو پیش گرفت خب می یاد تمامی فضاهای نامی رو براتون در دسترس قرار می ده حالا انینجاست که دوستداران سی شارپ لب خند می زنن حالا تنها شما یک سری تفاوت کوچیک دارین اونم اینه که از یک سری خاصیت باید برای تعیین نوع ها استفاده بشه که خودش این کارو می کنه حالا تفاوتی نیست و البته می تونید از Command ویژوال استدیو استفاده کنید من در تحقیقاتی که در این خصوص داشتم تفاوتی مبنی بر قدرت این دو راه برنامه نویسی بین VS,Eclips نبود و نیست و کلا حرف زدن در مورد این که کدوم بهتر هستند یکم سلیقه ای هست و شده و برابری بین این دو اعلام می شد اگر هم قرار بود یکی برتر بشه جالب بود گوی در زمین VS می افتاد،زیرا رابط کاربری قوی تر،سرعت بالا تر و دسترسی به خط فرمان قوی از دلایل بود.حالا می خوام یه مقایسه جالب از Android NDK که گوگل عرضه می کنه با VS 2010 رو بزارم که انجام شده :

مایکروسافت واقعا بعضی موقع ها دهن حریف رو همچین می بنده که ادم نتونه چیزی بگه من این عکس رو بدون شرح گذاشتم البته  به مقایسه سوم توجه کنید تا اندر کف بمانید و خط اخر هم خب اصلا حرف وضعیت نامعلوم و متغیری رو داره البته این چند صفحه بود من نمی خوام حاشیه برم من تصمیم ندارم تو این تاپیک کسی رو متقاعد به نوشتن اندروید با ویژوال استدیو بکنم من می خوام کسانی که می خوان با ویژوال استدیو برنامه بنویسن رو آمورزش بدم من نمی خوام بگم Eclips بده نه بلکه می خوام بگم خوبه من خودم روی اون کار کردم و می کنم اما این یه روش متفاوتی هست هرکدام مزیت و معایب خود رو دارن البته بعضی وقت ها هم معایب تنها برای ما مثلا VS عیبی ایجاد نمی کند جز هزینه خب ما هستیم که با این معقله مشکل داریم در واقع سطح کاربری اونها متفاوت هست . چون مزیت و عیب خاصی نسبت به هم ندارن من ترجیح می دم بگم در چه صورتی از کدام استفاده کنید.
چرا Eclips : اگر برنامه نویس جاوا هستین خب تنها IDE رسمی این هست و شما IDE دیگری ندارین بحث کنم NetBeans و اینا هم واسط پذیر کار می کنن.و اینکه رایگان در اختیار شما قرار می گیره و می تونید برنامه بنویسید
چرا VS:اگه برنامه نویس دات نت هستین نیاز به رهایی سکوی خود ندارید می تونید از قدرت C#‎ بهره بگیرین از یک IDE خیلی قوی به شرطی که پول SDK را برای تولید برنامه داشته باشین
در ادامه خواهیم خواند:
دانلود SDK های مورد لازم و پیکر بندی های قبل از نصب !
 نصب برنامه و پیکر بندی و توضیحاتی در خصوص ان
نوشتن اولین برنامه !

----------


## Unknownlive

ظاهرا کسی استقبال نمی کنه وقتی کسی نخواد من نمی تونم مجبور کنم تو رو خدا بیاین این مطالب رو بگیرین الان دو روز هست زدم کسی حتی نظری هم نداره خب من مشکلی ندارم با نگفتنش اخه راستش فکر کنم اشتباه گرفتم و اشتباه اومدم وقتی داشتم اینجا رو انتخاب می کردم بالا سرش راستش زده بود فروم برنامه نویسی تالار برنامه نویسی آندروید !!!

----------


## emrali

با سلام خدمت شما من علامند به بحث شما شدم 
میتونید به ادامه موضوع به بپردازید؟
متشکر میشم. :لبخند: 
 :کف کرده!:

----------


## Unknownlive

> با سلام خدمت شما من علامند به بحث شما شدم 
> میتونید به ادامه موضوع به بپردازید؟
> متشکر میشم.


 چشم بزارین من SDK ها و ADT ها رو اپلود کنم باشه قسمت بعد نصب و پیکربندی را خواهم گفت

----------


## CYCLOPS

سلام
دوست عزیز منم قبلا در مورد Monodroid تحقیق کرده بودم (البته اون موقع هنوز نسخه بتا بود گویا جدیدا نسخه یک رو Release کردن) راستش یه مقدار هزینه اش زیاده (یه ذره از یه مقدار بیشتر  :لبخند گشاده!:  ) یعنی به نظرم به شخصا خود محیط Eclipse و جاوا برای آندروید بهتره چون هم محدودیت های Monodroid رو نداره و هم رایگان هست و هم به صورت default گوگل این محیط و زبان رو پیشنهاد میده و ازش پشتیبانی میکنه
در کل من در مقایسه نسخه بتا Monodroid و محیط استاندارد آندروید همون Eclipse رو انتخاب کردم خوشحال میشم اگر خواستی این مبحث رو ادامه بدی در مورد تغییراتی که از نسخه بتا تا نسخه یک کرده یه مقدار توضیح بدی . . .
در مورد خلوت بودن این بخش هم توجه داشته باش بخش برنامه نویسی موبایل همیشه خلوته و تعداد پست هاش کم هست بیشتر دوستان فقط مباحث رو دنبال میکنند و شاید هیچ پستی هم ارسال نکنند پس شما نا امید نشو و تاپیکی که شروع کردی رو ادامه بده انشاالله که بحث پرباری میشه

موفق باشی  :چشمک:

----------


## Unknownlive

> سلام
> دوست عزیز منم قبلا در مورد Monodroid تحقیق کرده بودم (البته اون موقع هنوز نسخه بتا بود گویا جدیدا نسخه یک رو Release کردن) راستش یه مقدار هزینه اش زیاده (یه ذره از یه مقدار بیشتر  ) یعنی به نظرم به شخصا خود محیط Eclipse و جاوا برای آندروید بهتره چون هم محدودیت های Monodroid رو نداره و هم رایگان هست و هم به صورت default گوگل این محیط و زبان رو پیشنهاد میده و ازش پشتیبانی میکنه
> در کل من در مقایسه نسخه بتا Monodroid و محیط استاندارد آندروید همون Eclipse رو انتخاب کردم خوشحال میشم اگر خواستی این مبحث رو ادامه بدی در مورد تغییراتی که از نسخه بتا تا نسخه یک کرده یه مقدار توضیح بدی . . .
> در مورد خلوت بودن این بخش هم توجه داشته باش بخش برنامه نویسی موبایل همیشه خلوته و تعداد پست هاش کم هست بیشتر دوستان فقط مباحث رو دنبال میکنند و شاید هیچ پستی هم ارسال نکنند پس شما نا امید نشو و تاپیکی که شروع کردی رو ادامه بده انشاالله که بحث پرباری میشه
> 
> موفق باشی


 الان نسخه 1.0.0 و اخیرا 1.0.1 انتشار پیدا کرده و مسائل زیر در آن تغییر یافته :
7 api در اون تغییر کرده که دو تای اون اضافه شدن و جدید هستند :Android.App.Backup.BackupAgent و Android.App.ApplicationAttribute.BackupAgent
11 باگ توی اون رفع شده !
دو ابزار کوچیک برای مبحث Enhancements اضافه شده و برای قابلیت بردن App -> SD

----------


## Unknownlive

تغییرات نسخه 1.0.1 در مقابل 1.0.0:
برطرف شدن 14 باگ !
تنظیمات USB Debugging که قبلا به صورت پیش فرض روی این گزینه بود حالا قابلیت تنظیم دارد
قابلیت پاک کردن و دوباره نصب کردن برنامه به صورت کامل برای پاک شدن /Cache /Data 
پشتیبانی از Resource و .resx در ویژوال استدیو

----------


## mostafa_shaeri_tj

خیلی ممنون از وقتی که میگذارید. منتظر هستیم تا ادامه بدید . برای استقبال از تاپیک هم عجله نکنید. چون موضوعش جالبه مطمئنان بازدیدش بالا میره. :تشویق:

----------


## saeedps

با سلام  و تشکر از شما  لطفا ادامه دهید

----------


## FastCode

یک سوال برای من پیش اومد.
java توی سیستم Android تبدیل به dalvik میشه که native تر بشه و سریعتر اجرا بشه.این موضوع در مورد Mono/IL/CLR چطوره؟
حافظه رم چقدر مصرف میشه؟

----------


## hamidkarimy

سلام
چه تاپیک مفیدی باز کردید واقعا خیلی خوبه که تو یه پلت فرم نوظهور به این سرعت دوستان مطالب مفید عرضه میکنن
مرسی مشتاقانه منتظر ادامه مباحث هستیم

----------


## saied_hacker

ممنون بابت این تاپیک

اگه ممکنه یکم در مورد لایسنس ها و تفاوتشون از صحبت کنید.
من خیلی وقته نسخه رایگان ( ازمایشی ) رو دانلود و دارم استفاده می کنم.
ظاهرا با نسخه دانش اموزیش نمیشه برنامه تجاری نوشت و فقط باید رایگان باشه....

----------


## nasr

پس لطفا ادامه دهید

----------


## ramezani.saleh

می گم این مونو برای آندروید پولیه . چ کار کنم

----------


## CYCLOPS

آقا نمیخوای ادامه بدی؟؟؟
خدایی نکرده اینم مثل اون تاپیک ها نشه که فقط یکی دو تا پست مفید پیشرفت داشته
دوستان همه در اعلام آمادگی و استقبال از تاپیک شما سنگ تموم گذاشتن اگر مطلبی برای گفتن هست لطف کنید ادامه بدید

موفق باشید  :چشمک:

----------


## Sina_Od

من هم کماکان در انتظار به سر می برم بعد از یک ماه !  :چشمک:

----------


## mahdi68

چرا بجای انتظار خودتون دانلود نمیکنید یک تستی بکنین !؟!؟

----------


## flash118

با سلام 
مبحث جالبی بود از دوستان تشکر می کنم راستی آقا مهدی میشه شما بفرمایید از کجا وارد عمل بشیم و دانلود کنیم و یه چیز دیگه دوستانی که نسخه لایسنس دار دارن میتونن اونو در اختیار ما ها هم قرار بدن تا ما هم استفاده کنیم یا نه ممنون میشم جواب بدید

----------


## mahdi68

> با سلام 
> مبحث جالبی بود از دوستان تشکر می کنم راستی آقا مهدی میشه شما بفرمایید از کجا وارد عمل بشیم و دانلود کنیم و یه چیز دیگه دوستانی که نسخه لایسنس دار دارن میتونن اونو در اختیار ما ها هم قرار بدن تا ما هم استفاده کنیم یا نه ممنون میشم جواب بدید


 نسخه Trial میتونید از لینک زیر دریافت کنید

http://mono-android.net/DownloadTrial

----------


## powerboy2988

ممنون خوب بود..

من تازه دارم رو Android کار می کنم.. 
مدتی با #C رو ویندوز موبایل برنامه نویسی کردم.... قبلا هم با j2ee و j2se کار کردم.
اما بیشتر ترجیح میدم برم سمت Eclipse چون می خوام با j2me هم کار کنم.... 


اما هنوز تحقیق مفصلی انجام ندادم...


اما خیلی خوبه که ادامه بدین این مبحث رو..

----------


## saman_hm

خیلی خوبه که همه چی متوقف شده و کسی دیگه تو ایم تاپیک چیزی نمینویسه این نشان دهنده پشتکاره دیگه

----------


## kambizbaghi

سلام موضوع بسیاری جالبی هستش . خوشحال میشم با شما بیشتر آشنا بشم .
تفاوت سطح های مختلف Monodroid در چی هستش ؟ راستش من یک پروژه خیلی خوبی در این زمینه قرارداد بستم . الان 2 تا مشکل دارم 
1- هنوز نمی دونم که از Monodroid استفاده کنم یا جاوا ؟
2- من نمی دونم که کدام بیشترین سطح دسترسی ره به سیستم عامل میده چون مجبورم در 30 درصد برنامه کارهایی در سطح هسته انجام بدهم .
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید . 
در مورد همکاری در این پروژه هم فکر کنید .

----------


## mahdi68

> سلام موضوع بسیاری جالبی هستش . خوشحال میشم با شما بیشتر آشنا بشم .
> تفاوت سطح های مختلف Monodroid در چی هستش ؟ راستش من یک پروژه خیلی خوبی در این زمینه قرارداد بستم . الان 2 تا مشکل دارم 
> 1- هنوز نمی دونم که از Monodroid استفاده کنم یا جاوا ؟
> 2- من نمی دونم که کدام بیشترین سطح دسترسی ره به سیستم عامل میده چون مجبورم در 30 درصد برنامه کارهایی در سطح هسته انجام بدهم .
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید . 
> در مورد همکاری در این پروژه هم فکر کنید .


روحیه و اعتماد به نفس شما تحسین میکنم که قبل از اینکه روش انجام کار بدونین و ... قرارداد میبندین  :تشویق: 
برای برنامه نویسی native در آندرویید باید از زبان ++C استفاده کنید

----------


## kambizbaghi

ممنون از تعریف تون
اما از قبل من می خواستم با جاوا اینکار رو انجام بدم 
اما چون ازبرنامه های سطح بالا مثل جاوا که مثلا اپن سورس هستن فراری هستم همیشه سعی می کنم با محیط native مثل C++‎ کار کنم . دوست عزیز من 10 سال که برنامه نویس هستم خوب نیست ادم تیکه بار مردم کنه .
چون دیدم مونو اومده گفتم یک امکان سنجی از این کار داشته باشم . 
تشکر

----------


## kambizbaghi

ممکنه بگین چه چیز هایی واسه برنامه نویسی native لازمه ؟ منظورم sd; هستش ؟

----------


## mahdi68

> ممکنه بگین چه چیز هایی واسه برنامه نویسی native لازمه ؟ منظورم sd; هستش ؟


sd یعنی چی ؟ منظورتون کارت حافظه هست ؟ 
برای برنامه نویسی native لازم هست که NDK نصب کنید و با زبان ++C آشنا باشین

----------


## SaeedSoltoon

* 					نقل قول: آموزش برنامه نویسی اندروید در ویژوال استدیو*

unknownlive عزیز ممنون از تو که به این روانی و زیبایی توضیح دادی ما منتظر ادامه تاپبک هستیم.
Best Wishes & Best Dreams

----------


## esmhaj

بسمه تعالی
سلام 
ببخشید میشه در مورد نصب monodroid توضیح بدین
من توی راه اندازی android sdk برای ساخت شبیه ساز اجرای برنامه در کامپیوتر مشکل دارم

----------


## mahdi68

در نصب Mono Droid مشکل دارین یا نصب SDK اندروید ؟

----------


## massoudghb

با سلام  من توی سایت خودش رفتم ، و بخش آموزشش رو یه نگاهی انداختم . انگلیسی ثلیث هست .. راحت می تونید متوجه شید که چی گفته .. من که کیفک کوکه . انشا ا.. برای شما هم این طور بشه : 

این هم لینکش : http://android.xamarin.com/Tutorials

در صورتی که به کارتون اومد . تشکر یادتون نره ، یه دکمه این پایین هست که منتظر کلیک های سخاوتمندانه ی شماست ..

----------


## massoudghb

> بسمه تعالی
> سلام 
> ببخشید میشه در مورد نصب monodroid توضیح بدین
> من توی راه اندازی android sdk برای ساخت شبیه ساز اجرای برنامه در کامپیوتر مشکل دارم


Installing Mono for Android for Visual Studio 2010 involves four steps:

    Install the Java SDK
    Install the Android SDK
    Configure your simulator
    Install the Mono for Android Visual Studio 2010 Plugin

----------


## panahifar

سلام ممنون از آموزش ، من هم علاقمند شدم مطالبتون استفاده کنم . اگه منم یاد گرفتم در اختیار دوستان قرار خواهم داد .

----------


## esmhaj

بسمه تعالی
باز هم سلام
من همشونو نصب کردم اما وقتی می خواهم برناممو با ویژوال استودیو کامپایل کنم مونو ارور میده واون رو اجرا نمی کنه حتی API7را که برای گوشی خودم هست رو با sdk managerدانلود کردم و سیمولاتورشم راه انداختم اما جواب نگرفتم
اگه راهنمایی ام کنید ممنون میشم!!!

----------


## ahmad1990

از دوستانی که دارن رو این موضوع بحث میکنن ممنون. لطفا اگه میشه نرم افزارا و نحوه نصبش رو هم بذارید :لبخند گشاده!:  ممنون میشم. من خودم الات دارم با eclipse کار میکنم رو android اما تا قبل از این با vs سی شارپ کار میکردم حالا خوشحال میشم برگردم به vs

----------


## s_pahlavan

سلام ahmad1990
تو لینک http://android.xamarin.com/Installation/Windows راهنمای نصب همه نرم افزارای لازمه لیست شده.و شما که قبلا ایکلیپس نصب کردید ،فکر میکنم باید از گام 4 شروع کنید به دانلود و نصب.
فکر نکنم مشکل خاصی داشته باشه.خودم تازه دارم دانلودش میکنم.

----------


## s_pahlavan

سلام دوستان
کسی میدونه تو دات نت چطور میشه به یک لایوت (فرم) رو به صورت گرافیکی دید؟
چون اگه این قابلیت رو اگه نداشته باشه ،کار کردن تو اکلیپس خیلی راحتتره.
من تونستم یه پروژه تستی رو  دات نت کامپایل و اجرا کنم ولی نتونستم هیچ مد گرافیکی رو توش ببینم

----------


## masoud_pnu

سلام.s_pahlavan عزیز منم مشکل شمارو دارم.واقعا کسی جوابشو نمیدونه یعنی؟خیلی بعیده مد گرافیکی نداشته باشه!

----------


## m_shrajabian

سلام ببخشید من تازه وارد هستم و هنوز نفهمیدم که این به چه صورتیه و به چه دردی میخوره ممنون میشم اگه اول توضیح مبتدی درموردش بدید ممنون

----------


## mujtaba20

سلام دوست عزیز
کار ارزشمندی رو شروع کردی ادامه بده، انشاا... موفق باشی
با تشکر مجتبی

----------


## codelover

سلام دوستان

چرا آخه لقمه رو دور سرتون می چرخونید 
چرا از این مایکروسافت دل نمی کنید ؟
شما برید سراغ جاوا و اکلیپس اگر مشکلی داشتید با یه سرچ کوچولو به جوابتون میرسید چون تقریبا همه برنامه نویسای اندروید با اون کار می کنن

----------


## CYCLOPS

> سلام دوستان
> 
> چرا آخه لقمه رو دور سرتون می چرخونید 
> چرا از این مایکروسافت دل نمی کنید ؟
> شما برید سراغ جاوا و اکلیپس اگر مشکلی داشتید با یه سرچ کوچولو به جوابتون میرسید چون تقریبا همه برنامه نویسای اندروید با اون کار می کنن


به نظر من هم همون اکلیپس خیلی بهتر و روون تر هست...
این Monodroid یه جورایی من در آوردی هست و هنوز خیلی کار داره تا به ابزاری در حد و اندازه های اکلیپس برسه...

----------


## hosseinabd

> به نظر من هم همون اکلیپس خیلی بهتر و روون تر هست...
> این Monodroid یه جورایی من در آوردی هست و هنوز خیلی کار داره تا به ابزاری در حد و اندازه های اکلیپس برسه...


 با سلام خدمت شما دوست عزیز.
میخواستم بیشتر در مورد برنامه نویسی اندروید بدونم.
فکر میکنم خیلی از دوستان هم بخوان در این مورد یاد بگیرند.
منم تقریبا مبتدی هستم و خیلی خوشحال میشم بتونم از اطلاعات شما دوست عزیز استفاده کنم.

با تشکر از همه عزیزان

----------


## hosseinabd

دوستان من سایت اصلی اکلیپس رو باز کردم اما برای اندروید دانلود ندیدم.
میتونید لینک دانلود این نرم افزار رو بدید؟

----------


## codelover

> دوستان من سایت اصلی اکلیپس رو باز کردم اما برای اندروید دانلود ندیدم.
> میتونید لینک دانلود این نرم افزار رو بدید؟


نباید هم ببینید
اول به JDK احتیاج دارید
بعد از سایت اکلیپس یه java IDE رو دانلود می کنید
بعد میرید سایت android.com  و  SDK رو دانلود می کنید
بعد  هم پلاگین ADT رو برای eclipse دانلود می کنید
و در نهایت هم باید با استفاده از SDK اندروید platform هارو دانلود کنید 

در ضمن به جز eclipse همه ی موارد بالا تحریمه
یه سرج بزن کلی سایت آموزشش رو دارن مثل and-roid.ir یا kamalan.com

----------


## hosseinabd

دوستان عزیز و اساتید محترم ، چرا آموزش رو اینجا شروع نمیکنید؟

----------


## programer_saeed

متشکریم دوووست عزیز

----------


## mujtaba20

> ظاهرا کسی استقبال نمی کنه وقتی کسی نخواد من نمی تونم مجبور کنم تو رو خدا بیاین این مطالب رو بگیرین الان دو روز هست زدم کسی حتی نظری هم نداره خب من مشکلی ندارم با نگفتنش اخه راستش فکر کنم اشتباه گرفتم و اشتباه اومدم وقتی داشتم اینجا رو انتخاب می کردم بالا سرش راستش زده بود فروم برنامه نویسی تالار برنامه نویسی آندروید !!!


-------------**************------------
سلام
من هم به بحث شما علاقه مند هستم لطفا ادامه بده دوست عزیز!
 :تشویق:

----------


## سوداگر

من که با خوندن این تاپیک برنامه نویس اندروید با ویژوال استودیو شدم، الکی، چاخان و ... .
هم وقت خودت رو حروم کردی هم ما رو. اونوقتی که میگفتی انگار کسی علاقه مند نیست یه نگاهی به تشکرهایی که ازت کردند می انداختی. نه آقا سامان عزیز همون بهتر که فکر کنیم هیچی بلد نبودی......

----------


## meisam3322

دزفول جان ممنون،

بچه ها این تاپیک 5 صفحه شده ولی محتواش زیر صفر هست. بچه ها هیچکدوم از ماها این کاره نیستیم بی خیال. 

البته ما مشکل نداریم. مشکل از این مملکت هست که هر چی علم و دانش و فن آوری توش هست یا زنگ زده یا داره زنگ میزنه. وقتی اومدم این تاپیک رو دیدم خوشحال شدم. ولی بعد از 2 صفحه خوندن متوجه شده. سر کارم و 30 دقیقه از وقتمو صرف خوندن خ..... کردم..

توی این 30 دقیقه حداقل میتونستم Database 2 تا از پروژه های جدیدمو طراحی کنم.... دم VS و .NET گرم ، که حداقل سر و ته داره و میدونم آخرش یه چیزی تهش میمونه واسم. بازهم میگم مشکل از من و شما نیست.... مملکت ما ته چاه افتاده !!!!! اینجا ایران هست و کامپیوتر یعنی ویندوز !!!! یادمه توی یه شرکت 2 ساله پیش کار میکردم واسه کسب تجربیات بیشتر .... یه بابایی اومد اونجا و گفت ویندوز میخوام... بهش گفتم اینجا سی دی یا دی وی دی ویندوز نمیفروشیم... گفت نه از اونا که تلویزیون داره .... به خدا عین حقیقته .... اینو میگن نیمه خالی لیوان و من و شما نیمه پر لیوان که هنوز اندر خم یه کوچه ایم .... پس بین نیمه پر و خالی لیوان فرقی هست ؟؟؟؟ 

من فرد نا امید نیستم و کس رو نمیخوام نا امید کنم. فقط اینجا وقتتون رو تلف نکنید. بابا 2 یا 3 میلیون خرج کنین برین یکی از کشورهای اطراف توی این کلاسهای حرفه ای برنامه نویسی ، حالا توی زمینه موبایل ، PC و... خودتون میدونین. شرکت کنین.... اونوقت دیقه احتیاجی به این تاپیک و امسال اون دوستمون که این تاپیک رو زدن نیازی ندارین.... کار ها رو اصولی انجام بدین... وقت طلاست

پس بچسبین به همون VS.NET . البته 50 یا 60 سال آینده برنامه نویسی اندروید و موبایل و ... وارد ایران میشه، آخه من و شما عادت کردیم به ته مونده ها.... بازم میگم مشکل ما نیست ، اینطوری بار اومدیم.... پس تا 50 یا 60 سال دیگه، بدرود !!!!

من عاشق تکنولوژی و برنامه نویسی هستم. حالا واسه موبایل و یا .... نمیشه...به خدا نمیشه و نخواهیم تونست .

امیدوارم همتون توی کارهاتون موفق باشین، از جمله Dezfoul عزیزم

----------


## masoud 578

همه تشنه يادگيري برنامه نويسي اندرويد هستن و هيچ منبع فارسي يا راهنماي انگليسي براي مبتدي ها و يا حتي كسي كه خوب بلد باشه و بتونه راهنمايي كنه وجود نداره. عاليه خيلي خيلي خوبه بهتر از اين نميشه. همه چي آرومه من چقد خوشحالم.اينجا ايران است صداي راديو خرابه

----------


## سوداگر

> يا* راهنماي انگليسي* براي مبتدي ها و يا حتي كسي كه خوب بلد باشه و بتونه راهنمايي كنه وجود نداره.


گشتی و نبوووووووووووووووووووووود  ؟
من دو ماه پیش کتاب برنامه نویسی در اندروید 2 رو دانلود کردم، آموزش نسخه 3 هم داشت، هر دو به زبان جاوا در اکلیپس. همین چند هفته پیش بود که فیلم برنامه نویسی یک بازی برای اندروید با فلش 5 رو از وطن دانلود، گرفتم.
در سایت http://findebookee.com عبارت Android Programming رو جستجو کن، بعد بگو انگلیسی هم گیر نمیاد.

----------


## masoud 578

> گشتی و نبوووووووووووووووووووووود  ؟
> من دو ماه پیش کتاب برنامه نویسی در اندروید 2 رو دانلود کردم، آموزش نسخه 3 هم داشت، هر دو به زبان جاوا در اکلیپس. همین چند هفته پیش بود که فیلم برنامه نویسی یک بازی برای اندروید با فلش 5 رو از وطن دانلود، گرفتم.
> در سایت http://findebookee.com عبارت Android Programming رو جستجو کن، بعد بگو انگلیسی هم گیر نمیاد.


 خيلي ممنون دوست عزيز اينجا رو نديده بودم :متفکر:  كتاب زياد پيدا كردم خودم انگليسي ولي اكثرا تخصصي بودن. ممنون حتما بين اينا چيز خوبي يافت ميشه.

----------


## سوداگر

حالا که بیداری گفتم حیفه این رو نبینی: توسعه بازی در اندروید

----------


## masoud 578

منابع خيلي جالبي پيدا كردم.منتظر اولين اپليكيشنم باشيد :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## _itten

سلام چرا باید از eclips به visual studio کوچ کنیم مگه eclips چشه؟

----------


## سوداگر

> سلام چرا باید از eclips به visual studio کوچ کنیم مگه eclips چشه؟


مقصود، کوچ کردن نبود. مقصود این بود که به جای یادگیری جاوا و اکلیپس، اون VB کار هم بتونه برای اندروید برنامه بنویسه که الان به لطف آقای Unknownlive همه مون یاد گرفتیم :قهقهه:

----------


## kia1349

بهترين محيط همون eclipse.مدام هم در حال توسعه است.پلت فرم انتخاب شده خود گوگله و با آپديت هاي خيلي زياد ، داره به يه محيط بي نقص تبديل ميشه.توي سايت and-roid.ir يه بخش برنامه نويسي باز كرديم كه مطالب ، كتابها ، فيلمهاي آموزشي و حتي مثالهاي عملي خوبي رو قرار داديم.

----------


## rahmanroohi01

سلام به همه ی دوستان عزیز و علاقه مندان به این رشته .
من موارد زیادی را بررسی کردم اما هنوز که هنوز برای تست کارهام موفق به نصب mono نشدم و در نصب sdk به مشکل بر می خورم.
از مهندسان عزیز در خواست کمک دارم.
من حاضرم تمامی تحقیقاتم از جمله مقالات و سایت های زبان اصلی را در اختیارتان قرار دهم. نا امید نشید شاید شما بتوانید اما من نتوانستم . ولی نامردا اگر تونستید به منم بگید.
هر کی خواست برام میل بزند تا براش بفرستم.
یا علی

----------


## Arashdn

سلام
کسی لینک آخرین ورژن برنامه رو بصورت کرک شده داره؟

----------


## rahmanroohi01

سلام دوست عزیز برای پیدا کردن همچی چیزی زیاد تلاش نکن چون اگر حتیپیدا کنی و برنامه ات باهاش بنویسی امکان از دست دادن برنامه ات زیاد و انوقت خیلی ضرر می کنی.
بهت پیشنهاد می کنم اول از نسخه رایگانش استفاده کنی .
ولی نسخه رایگانش یک مشکل دارد من داخل یک سایت انگلیسی زبان خوندم فقط بر رو ی شبیه ساز قابل چک کردن است و بر روی سخت افزار قابل اجرا نیست.
یا علی

----------


## samsamninja

**************************************

----------


## mjnikbn

هفت صفحه را نگاه كردم فقط تو صفحه اول توضيح داده بود  :متعجب:

----------


## rahmanroohi01

سلام به دوستان عزیز 
در مورد اندروید بنده پس از اینکه در مورد مونو به نتیجه نرسیدم تصمیم گرفتم با جاوا این کارو انجام دهم که خدا رو شکر توانستم و الان دارم 2 برنامه تجاری خود را می نویسم که برای شرکت اب که تا چند روز اینده شروع می شه انشالا.
به تمام دوستان پیشنهاد میکنم که با جاوا یا ایتون بیان تا دات نت.
عوض کردن پلتفرم به جاوا خیلی مشکل نیست.
من هم اگر سوالی داشته باشید در خدمتتون هستم.
در ضمن من قصد برگزاری کلاس های اموزشی اندروید دارم که این کلاس ها از ابتدای مهر در موسسه اموزش عالی توس خراسان رضوی (مشهد)برگزار می شود .
موفق باشید.

----------


## rahmanroohi01

سلام به دوستان عزیز 
در مورد اندروید بنده پس از اینکه در مورد مونو به نتیجه نرسیدم تصمیم گرفتم با جاوا این کارو انجام دهم که خدا رو شکر توانستم و الان دارم 2 برنامه تجاری خود را می نویسم که برای شرکت اب که تا چند روز اینده شروع می شه انشالا.
به تمام دوستان پیشنهاد میکنم که با جاوا یا ایتون بیان تا دات نت.
عوض کردن پلتفرم به جاوا خیلی مشکل نیست.
من هم اگر سوالی داشته باشید در خدمتتون هستم.
در ضمن من قصد برگزاری کلاس های اموزشی اندروید دارم که این کلاس ها از ابتدای مهر در موسسه اموزش عالی توس خراسان رضوی (مشهد)برگزار می شود .
موفق باشید.
در ضمن اگر کراک شده مونو را خواستید میل بزنید تا براتون بفرستم.

----------


## hadishb

واقعا متاسفم...

----------


## rahmanroohi01

برای چی متاسفید؟

----------


## shahe_iran

اینم مثل همه تاپیک های ناتموم ایرونی دیگه!

----------


## shahe_iran

اینم مثل همه تاپیک های نصفه کاره ایرونی دیگه!

----------


## payam2003

سلام به دوستان
این بابا این کاره نبود
اگه واقعا میخواین شروع کنین برید به این لینک و دانلودش کنید
  با تشکر 2003 payam

----------


## injection

سلام 
کسی تا حالا تونسته با پورت سریال از طریق مونودروید ارتباط برقرار کنه؟

----------


## saeidpsl

با پورت سریال چه کار میخوای انجام بدی
؟

----------


## armin3000

من خودم تازه میخوام شروع کنم به برنامه نویسی اندروید و هیچ کدوم رو بلد نیستم. اومدم اینجا یه مقایسه ببینم ولی واقعا نا امید شدم. واقعا نمیدونم این عقده ای بازی ها چیه که نویسنده پست اول در میاره و ناز میکنه و فقط می خواد بگه منم بلدم! آخه یکی نیست بگه آدم حسابی تو که هزاران دلار برنامه کرک شده و دزدی داری استفاده می کنی و به واسطه این چیزا ۴ تا چیز یاد گرفتی چرا زورت میاد حالا به بقیه آموزش بدی؟!! واقعا دوستمون خوب گفت که مشکل ایرانی جماعت همینه. طرف بعد از دو روز اومده میگه چرا کسی ازم تشکر نکرد!!! یکی میشه حسام کمالان و یکی هم میشه این یارو. 

من نه VS کار کردم نه Java اما واسه پایان ناممم ناچارم کمی کدنویسی موبایل داشته باشم و یکی رو باید یاد بگیرم. ترجیحم این هست که برنامه های کرک شده نباشه چون توی تمام دنیا بسیار کار زشتی هست و به خصوص در کارهای علمی (نگارش مقاله و ...) ممکنه یک عمر آبروی فرد رو ببره  از همه چیز محرومش کنه.
با این حساب فکر میکنم تنها انتخاب واسه من Java هست. توسعه دهندگانش هم خیلی خیلی دست و دلباز تر از با سوادان C#‎‎ هستن که هنوز کمبودهای درونیشون برطرف نشده. ببخشید که کمی تند گفتم چون خودم واقعا آنچه را که بدونم سعی میکنم به بقیه هم بگم.

*بگذریم.*
در جستجوهایی که داشتم به برنامه هایی مانند Appcelerator Titanium برخوردم که ظاهرا توسعه اندرید رو خیلی راحت میکنه. پیشنهاد شما برای شروع چیست؟ من یک کاربر مبتدی در زمینه برنامه نویسی هستم. بین Eclipse و SDK رسمی اندروید و تیتانیوم و یا دیگر محیطهای برنامه نویسی کدام را پیشنهاد می کنید. چون استارت کار هست واقعا محیطهای پیچیده و حرفه ای برایم مشکل است. محیطی قدرتمند و در عین حال ساده را ممنون می شم معرفی کنید.
ضمنا آیا برای توسعه اندروید با #C پیشنهاد بهتری هم دارید؟ ارزش دارد حالا که هیچ زبان برنامه نویسی (غیر از همان C و پاسکال قدیمی) بلد نیستم برایش وقت بگذارم؟

سپاس از  شما

----------


## alialirezaee1

سلام،
من برنامه رو در emulator اجرا مي كنم كامل اجرا ميشه ولي وقتي فايل apk رو توي گوشيم نصب مي كنم اجرا نميشه.
نسخه android شبيه ساز 2.1 و نسخه android گوشي 2.3 است

----------


## injection

با یه ماژول خاص که فقط پورت سریال داره می خوام ارتباط برقرار کنم

----------


## saeidpsl

می تونی به کمک php   اطلاعات ردوبدل کنی__

----------


## samadblaj

سلاملطفا یکی لینک ابزار هایی نصب اندروید برای ویژوال استودیو رو قرار بده....

----------


## hoseyn22

ممنونم از اینکه موجبات شادی ما رو فراهم کردید....!
الان من یک برنامه نویس حرفه ای اندروید شدم دمتون گرم فقط نگید که از دکمه تشکر به جای تشکر و پست و این چیزا ..... استفاده کنید. :گیج:  :کف کرده!:  :لبخند گشاده!: 
یعنی بعد سالها صدام در اومد.... :عصبانی:

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

> سلاملطفا یکی لینک ابزار هایی نصب اندروید برای ویژوال استودیو رو قرار بده....


امکان داره دوستان لطف کن بزارن

----------


## PersianFA

سلام دوستان من تاپیک رو خوندم دیدم بار علمیش کلا صفر
ولی از اینا بگذریم من mono android 4 رو نصب کردم و واقعا میتونم بگم عالیه که تو C#‎  میشه باهاش کد نوشت
از اون محیط eclipse برای بچه هایی که به C#‎ آشنایی خیلی بهتره
من که واقعا لذت بردم از کار با اون فقط نصبش یکم مصیبت داره وگرنه بقیه چیزاش عالیه
به خصوص ابزار جالبی داره  :چشمک: 
و محیط طراحی رابط کاربریش که واقعا خیلی بهتر از eclipse ه
به نظر من حتما دوستان برنامه نویس این محیط رو تجربه کنن

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

لینک دانلود برنامه mono android 4 قرار بده و اگرم آموزش به زبان اصلی  یا فارسی هست معرفی کنید

----------


## aliramazani

دوستانی که میخوان با جاوا کار کنن برن توی تاپیک جاوا. اینجا مال سی شارپه و لطفا کسی نظر نده که چی خوبه چی بده. حالا خوب یا بد میخوایم با سی شارپ کد بنویسیم. اگه اینطوره منم بیام توی تاپیکای جاوی هی بگم جاوا بده....؟

----------


## zahra1372

سلام
یه بنده خدا به من بگه من اگه یه کم سی شارپ بلد باشم تا آخر این ترم (دی92) میتونم یه پروژه با اندروید بسازم؟؟
توی چه محیطی بلاخره Mono؟؟؟

----------


## goldpower

دانلود اخرین نسخه Mono-Android 4.8 :

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?423284-%D8%AF%D8%A7%D9%86%D9%84%D9%88%D8%AF-%D8%A7%D8%AE%D8%B1%DB%8C%D9%86-%D9%86%D8%B3%D8%AE%D9%87-4.8.01013-Mono-Android-%D8%A8%D9%87-%D9%87%D9%85%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%87-%D9%81%D8%B9%D8%A7%D9%84-%D8%B3%D8%A7%D8%B2&p=1894194&viewfull=1#post189419  4

----------


## raid3n

آقا یکی این بنده خدا رو روشن کنه که آموزشش رو کامل کنه!!

----------


## mohsen22

ببخشید موقع نصب از من #gtk می خواد... چه باید بکنم؟ مرسی

----------


## mohsen22

قبلا در سایت اقای کمالان مطلبی رو راجع به AndroidStudio خوندم . . کسی در این خصوص نظری نداره ؟

----------


## alias136790

برای اموزش یه سرچ بزنید تو گوگل به اسم : AppDev-Android-Development-Using-Mono-for-Android
و البته آموزش به زبان انگلیسی هست و آموزش در سطح پایه هست، از نصب برنامه های مورد نیاز تا آموزش کار با ابزارها.
 حتی اگه انگلیسی بلد نباشین چون آموزش ویدیویی هست از تصاویر ، مطالبش کاملا واضح هست.
من  از دوستان میخوام هر کی آموزش درباره این برنامه به زبان فارسی یا انگلیسی  یا سایت مناسبی داره اینجا معرفی کنه، تا از تجربیات همدیگر استفاده کنیم.
تا  اینجا من متوجه تفاوت بین محیط ویژوال استدویو با محیط Mono Develop شدم.  اونم اینه که تو محیط ویژوال استودیو میشه برنامه رو بصورت ویژوال طراحی  کرد مثلا یک Button  از منو تولبار به داخل محیط برنامه کشید، اما تو محیط  Mono Develop برای این کار باید کدنویسی کرد.

من باز از دوستان میخوام تجربیات خودشون رو درباره آموزش این برنامه در این تاپیک بذارن.

----------


## alias136790

اینم لینک نمونه برنامه ها از خود سایت سازنده Xamarin  http://docs.xamarin.com/samples/android/all

----------


## alias136790

http://www.c-sharpcorner.com/1/247/a...ogramming.aspx اینم یه لینک دیگه که چند ابزار و نمونه برنامه معرفی کرده. همچنین  یه نمونه برنامه ماشین حساب ساده با برنامه DroidDraw که میشه محیط برنامه رو توش طراحی کرد.

----------


## alias136790

اینم لینک مقالات وبسایت ویژوال استودیو:
http://visualstudiomagazine.com/Arti...r-Android.aspx

----------


## EhsanAvr

دانلود نرم افزار mono for android
http://ehsanavr.com/2409/mobile-deve...4-2-5-patched/

دوره آموزش برنامه نویسی اندروید با سی شارپ
http://ehsanavr.com/2414/microsoft-d...a8%d8%a7-c-ne/

دوره آموزش برنامه نویسی اندروید با سی شارپ از pluralsight
http://ehsanavr.com/2613/videography...e-pluralsight/

فیلم آموزش mono for android
http://ehsanavr.com/3609/videography...8%db%8c%d8%af/

----------


## Emad.developer

به نظر من و خیلی های دیگه بهترین ide برای یرنامه نویسی اندروید اکلیپس و بهترین زبان برای برنامه نویسی java است و بهتره تا حد امکان از ide اصلی برای برنامه نویسی استفاده بشه :چشمک:

----------


## a.r.khoshghalb

سلام
یه سوالی داشتم که با توجه به عنوان تاپیک همین جا گفتنش خوبه.
کسی راهی میشناسه که با ++C برای آندروید برنامه بنویسیم؟ (به جز Cocos)

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

> سلام
> یه سوالی داشتم که با توجه به عنوان تاپیک همین جا گفتنش خوبه.
> کسی راهی میشناسه که با ++C برای آندروید برنامه بنویسیم؟ (به جز Cocos)


Android NDK

----------


## a.r.khoshghalb

> Android NDK


لینکتون متاسفانه بخاطر تحریم نمیره توش و این ارور رو میده که حالم ازش به هم میخوره.
SHIT.PNG

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

> لینکتون متاسفانه بخاطر تحریم نمیره توش و این ارور رو میده که حالم ازش به هم میخوره.
> SHIT.PNG


از پروکسی استفاده کنید یا میتونید همین Android NDK رو یه سرچ تو گوگل کنید تا براتون هم لینک بیاره هم آموزش نصب

----------


## kardanan

من هم تازه میخوام با ویژوال برنامه ی اندروید بنویسم و قبلن با اکلیپس کار کردم خوشحال میشم اگر مطالب اولیه مربوط به اون رو بدونم. با تشکر. موفق باشید

----------

